# Turtle Creek Fest '09 Dates



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The dates for the Turtle Creek Fest will be the weekend of April 17th, 2009.

Those that have been there before know what it's about. Those that haven't been there before should try and make it. It's a good time.


Hope to see all of you there.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's during my vacation. I'll be there for sure.................


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Het,
looking forward to it. As always, let me know what i can bring for the potluck etc.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I penciled the dates 2 weeks ago...I'm in...!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hear they opened a new pizza shop close by.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Cripes!!! Once again it's my weekend to work.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

If anyone is going to have some open seats i'll pay for gas!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Hear they opened a new pizza shop close by.



Actually, there is a new one...it's not nearly as good as the last one though...!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

may the weather and walleye gods be with us!!!! 





P.S. BRING YOUR SPOONS GUYS!!!:T :T :B :B


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For any new guys, a couple last years threads. Most of your questions can be answered by reading these.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82984&highlight=turtle+creek+2008

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=91676&highlight=hetfest+2008


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Let us know what you need Het. Don't forget your spoons.:B


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

My son and I will be there! Just let us know what is needed for the fish fry. Can't wait. Look forward to meeting some more of you folks.

Curtis


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Damn, I'm co-anglering the flw that week. Hopefully I'll be fishing with them on saturday, but I'll definately stop by for the party on saturday night and fish on sunday.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

RBud1080 said:


> Damn, I'm co-anglering the flw that week. Hopefully I'll be fishing with them on saturday, but I'll definately stop by for the party on saturday night and fish on sunday.


Don't worry Ryan we'll find our way over there for some cold ones and some grub, I went over there with a crew last year after day 4, a chilly one was first on my list to do after that 4 day stint.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Don't worry Ryan we'll find our way over there for some cold ones and some grub, I went over there with a crew last year after day 4, a chilly one was first on my list to do after that 4 day stint.


lol, yes yes, hopefully many celebratory chilly ones


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I made reservations at Camp Perry yesterday for the Fest. They have a new charging fee for retired military people. They base your rate on the rank you retired at. So this year i will pay less than what i did last year. I don't know anything about non military folks. Lady said they had a new base commander and this was something he wanted implemented.
Thought i would let folks know 

Ron


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

The Smokeshowin crew will be making its first appearance at the fest and if its anything like the past years posts its going to be a blast. Renting a mobile home and probably have some extra room for boarders, so if you need space to stay let me know. Het as per my phone call let me know if you need anything, I'd be glad to help. 
Chris


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Chris - What area did you rent the accomadations??
Gene


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Het.
Any place near to put a camper for that weekend? this will be our first year, I was told its a blast!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Rizzman- Turtle Creek has plenty of campsites, $15/night without electricity, $17 with electricity.

Launching a boat is $5 each time you launch, or you can rent a dock for $15/night.

Call 419-898-7745 to reserve a campsite and/or dock.


----------



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

On my calendar as we went last year for the first time and had a great time. Brian


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Most of the charters at wild wings have mobiles that they rent for $150 per night for 6 guys.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

74chrysler said:


> If anyone is going to have some open seats i'll pay for gas!


Just show up. Someone will have open seat(s).


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

As Rod Bender said the Charters have rentals available and lots of camp sites at Fenwick Marina (an OGF Sponsor)at 419-898-7009.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

That's the weekend before the derby, so I'll do it.
ERRR... if I remember right, there was a lil bridge to go under from Fenwick. 
I had the lil boat last year. 
I don't think the Mako's gonna fit. Now what?


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Fishers of Men said:


> That's the weekend before the derby, so I'll do it.
> ERRR... if I remember right, there was a lil bridge to go under from Fenwick.
> I had the lil boat last year.
> I don't think the Mako's gonna fit. Now what?


What size is your boat? I have 30 foot Sportcrafts and friends have 34 foot Baha Cats and we go under the bridge every day. See you there.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

If you are concerned about the bridge, launch at Wild Wings. It's just one road down from the party.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FOM, if you come I would skip the ramp at Turtle creek, it's really not suited for a rig as big as yours, Fenwick is probably a better launch for you.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Did they ever fix the ramp at Wild Wings??


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I can draft in 18" if necessary, It's a 30' But usually the prob is the radar dome on the hardtop. I have about 6" to 12" at the Vermillion bridge. I remember the Fenwick ramp and see no prob there. 
If 34 foot Baha Cats have no problem, heck, I'm fine! 
Thanks Guys, lookin forward to it.
Het, ya want the big canopy again?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> If you are concerned about the bridge, launch at Wild Wings. It's just one road down from the party.


Even if you launch at Wild Wings, don't you still have to go under the bridge?


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think there is a bridge going out of wild wings and they charge a ten dollar ramp fee.This will be my first time up for this and I have vacation that week am not sure where I am going to stay yet but would like to make it to the party ,.beer fest what ever saturday.Is there parking for a boat trailer and car at these camp sites where the event is at?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Even if you launch at Wild Wings, don't you still have to go under the bridge?


No. Different inlet.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

There isn't a bridge out of Wild Wings.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Made my reservations today, $75.00 to dock the boat and a campsite with power. Cant beat that.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

What did you get 3 nites? Where?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Count me in!!! Can't think of a better way to start off the season, and I'm biting at the bit to get back out on Erie. Missed the late summer/fall of last season because of an opportunity to pick up a new toy I just couldn't pass up... Can't wait to get it out in the spring too, but it won't tow the boat or camper, so it'll get left behind that weekend. The trolling gear won't get left behind though. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Kerry and Troy... you still have a seat with your names on it, give me a holler. You too Jeff if you need one. Hope to meet some new faces also. Just have to make it through the next few months first...

As always be safe....


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok Im kind of a newbie. The start of last year I launched out of Port clinton I was in the channel before I saw no markers out yet. We made it out to the reefs and back and even plowed our own channel. 
Thats when I started looking for other launches. I found and love turtle creek and Happy hooker is the best.
My question is What is the turtle creek fest? Im ready to get out now. I go out to the barn and sit in the boat waiting for the Ice to melt!!

Thank 
Steve "Wanderin_eyes"


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishers of Men said:


> What did you get 3 nites? Where?


I called 419-898-7745 like Het said to. I guess its called Turtle creek marina. I got a dock for Fri/sat night and campsite for the same


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

That's what I thought. Same thing I did last year. They didn't charge for using the ramp due to the stay. I thought that was righteous of them. We had set up a table, and provisions set up right in front of the boat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Wandering eye this a fun get to getter at turtle creek. We grill out friday after fishing for the day. There is usually a list of boater who try to take nonboat owner out and then on saturday night it a pot luck fish fry and a fire were story are told. The Sunday go out fishing again and that pretty much it. It a great time and last year steve put to getter a bragging tournemt for the jiggers on saturday. Lots of fun.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be filling out a vacation request for the 18 and I'll bee there. I look forward to meeting alot of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Last year at the outing I brought grill spatula and tongs. They had wooden handles if who ever got them would bring them back to use thanks.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Who's going to bring the shots!!

I hope to make it up this year. Trailering/launching my rig is not an easy task for me. Hook-n-Book was nice enough to take me out last year. It was an awesome day fishing, despite a tough bit. 

Rodney - You will join me this year in the Central Basin!! 

harle


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

Im gonna try and make it. This many guys is it a madhouse at the launch?? Place to park if u launch from Fenwick? Gonna try and talk bro in law into joining me!! Would I be better to rent a dock? Sounds like a lot of fun. As it gets closer and I can confirm yeah or neah I will touch back to see what would be worthwhile to pitch in? cold beverages? hamburg? hotdogs?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

harle96 said:


> for me. Hook-n-Book was nice enough to take me out last year.


You two made a beautiful couple.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

you betcha


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve let me know what we are thinking about doing for food this year. I am coming up with Chris "Smokeshowin" and I am more than willing to do any cooking I can. Let me know if there is anything I can get especially through my restaurant. I took fri-sun off so I can stay for more than one day!!!! P.S. I don't have milk on my breath anymore!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Steve let me know what we are thinking about doing for food this year. I am coming up with Chris "Smokeshowin" and I am more than willing to do any cooking I can. Let me know if there is anything I can get especially through my restaurant. I took fri-sun off so I can stay for more than one day!!!! P.S. I don't have milk on my breath anymore!



We're probably going to do the same thing as last year. We'll do a fish fry, and a pot luck sort of thing. Last years dinner was perfect, in my opinion. Those who are willing to bring a side dish can do so. The only thing different from last that I'd like is another fish fryer so the pans of fish don't run out.

I'll post a thread when it gets closer to find out who can bring what.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a couple of large pots and catering equipment from my own business so please keep that in mind, chaffers, couple of burners etc. I will stay in touch and yes I think last years was awesome. Hats off to everybody who brought something made for one heck of a spread.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd like to bring a pot of my "horns,and honkers chili. It's awesome on hot dogs, and sausages.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Now, that big 'ol pot disappeared REAL fast last year!


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve, what do you think about having a name tag for the people who would be attending? It would make it a lot easier for the people to introduce themselves to each other. Rather than ask somebody (who's that)! 
I know there's a bunch of people I would like to meet and have know idea who they are or what they look like. Just a thought.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey guys how about T_SHIRTS . like 3rd annual HET FEST .i think this is the 3rd year . can any body come up with something like that . i would but the funds or low this time of year LAID OFF. maybe we can get a list of people that will by them and then order that amount .and a size list .just a thought. 


thanks jim:G


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll bring my deepfryer and cast iron pots and pans. I'll bring perch too anything eles needed let me know.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Whoever brought the bluegill fillets last year should bring them again.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I think his screen name is Redear.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll bring a couple of those giant cans of Bushes baked beans again!!!

Mike

http://groups.msn.com/walleyefishinglakeerie


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Whoever brought the bluegill fillets last year should bring them again.


Dan, sounds like you need to go cut an ice hole or 2!


----------



## richards_graphics (Oct 27, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> hey guys how about T_SHIRTS . like 3rd annual HET FEST .i think this is the 3rd year . can any body come up with something like that . i would but the funds or low this time of year LAID OFF. maybe we can get a list of people that will by them and then order that amount .and a size list .just a thought.
> 
> 
> thanks jim:G


 I could probley come up with something and do them at cost but would need an Ideal how many prople would want one . if there is intrest I will design something up and post picture and we can go from there.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Fishers of Men said:


> That's the weekend before the derby, so I'll do it.
> ERRR... if I remember right, there was a lil bridge to go under from Fenwick.
> I had the lil boat last year.
> I don't think the Mako's gonna fit. Now what?


Van we docked there last year and it's about 11 feet from waterline to "OH CRAP". Your rig might make it. Most of the boats out of fenwick have the tell tale 8' VHF whip at about a 45degree angle tho. I can get a measurement from my waterline to where we had to leave our whip if you want me to.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I got mixed up, last year was my first there and went out from where the party was at, so that was turtle. My prob's not anything I can let down, it's what I can't. The hardtop + Radar.
But it's gonna happen. 
Reel Bad Habit Gets thru and the Baha, I can make it.


----------



## richards_graphics (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is a few quick Ideals


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I like the bottom one myself

ron


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll be out Friday night and plan to stay Sat, SUn, and Monday.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like the bottom also.....


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

BOTTOM....



jim:G


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Bottom in black.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bottom looks good.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

does that come with pocket ...LOL .ill take 2 .size 2xx


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

A true hetfest shirt needs his ugly mug on it.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you really want to scare little kids?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Make sure the sleeves are cut off.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> A true hetfest shirt needs his ugly mug on it.


Put his picture on the Back of the shirt and people would think Steve was everywhere, docks, water, picnic area !! LOL


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

If it comes to pass, put me down for one of the bottom ones.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Turtle Creek Campground is booked solid as far as teh cabins, bunkhouses and trailers.

So plan to bring your own RV/Tent or stay elsewhere...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> A true hetfest shirt needs his ugly mug on it.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> You two made a beautiful couple.


Hang on a mintue, didn't I meet you by getting your number off a bathroom wall...locally even...!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Hang on a mintue, didn't I meet you by getting your number off a bathroom wall...locally even...!


Ugh! Now that is a low blow


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Definetely looking forward to the outing. I'll be there one way or another.

Hook...you remember to turn the kill switch off and I promise to have a fully charged truck battery

Hopefully you guys can teach me a thing or 2 on jiggin. Still waiting for the magical 50 fish day!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

harle96 said:


> Hook...you remember to turn the kill switch off and I promise to have a fully charged truck battery


Got it...!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

harle96 said:


> Still waiting for the magical 50 fish day!!


That first year is what dreams are made of. The whole weekend was sunny and 72 right after a cold spell. The fish turned on and it really was magical. Another fest like that one is almost too much to hope for.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

All the cabins at Camp Perry are booked as well.

Word must be getting out about Got One's Au Jus burgers...


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Count me in for an XL shirt. 
I'll be up there Friday. took the day off and the boss at home told me to go for the weekend. Shes tired of me sitting there with my rod looking out the window with them and talking to them. It worked!! Looking forward to meeting alot of you


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

What I see...Is the "Het Fest" or "Turtle creek Marina" being promoted with the bottom example...? Me thinks a slight re-arrangement is in order...! Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

What ever the layout is selected we will need a XL and a 2 XL if available.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone had a way other than the phone number 419-898-7745 to get ahold of turtle creek. I ve been calling this number for two days with no luck. thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

guido469 said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a way other than the phone number 419-898-7745 to get ahold of turtle creek. I ve been calling this number for two days with no luck. thanks


Try calling around 9am and 12pm


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Man I want to get in on this and meet some of you.
Problem is my family's boats dont go in the water till May. I am very close to getting my first boat. Got to get married first then my dream can come true.
Trying to line up my cousin to go with his smoker craft but he just is not hard core. So we will see.

If anyone is looking for a gas contibutor on the boat for this event,please let me know. I will sleep in a tent or in my truck if I have to. Willing to help with any cost's and can contribute fish or whatever to the eats.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

joewallguy said:


> Man I want to get in on this and meet some of you.
> Problem is my family's boats dont go in the water till May. I am very close to getting my first boat. Got to get married first then my dream can come true.
> Trying to line up my cousin to go with his smoker craft but he just is not hard core. So we will see.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a gas contibutor on the boat for this event,please let me know. I will sleep in a tent or in my truck if I have to. Willing to help with any cost's and can contribute fish or whatever to the eats.


In the past, Het started a separate thread for those with open seats to share with those looking. I'm sure he'll do it again as we get closer.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

finally got ahold of someone out there and got some info. Im not much of a fisherman but it sounds like a real good time.I wont be hard to miss I ll be the bald guy towing the camo Lund. Lookin foward to it


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

guido469 said:


> finally got ahold of someone out there and got some info. Im not much of a fisherman but it sounds like a real good time.I wont be hard to miss I ll be the bald guy towing the camo Lund. Lookin foward to it


I know you've heard it before but can't pass it up. Do you have a camo violin case too I look forward to meeting alot of you there


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

Het, looking forward to it after last year's feeding frenzy. Last year I had the privilege to take a couple guys out in my boat and limit out. Unfortunately, I had to get rid of my boat and will have to try and hitch a ride with someone this year, so if anyone has an open seat this year let me know.


Stinger


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it is looking like I got a boat linned up. My dad said I can take his boat or my Unckle Pete is going to come with me and bring his boat. SWEEEET.

He wants to stay in a hotel. Any sugestions???


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Stinger how have you been? Haven't seen you on here for awhile. I see from your post that you sold your boat (that stinks), did you find a new job? I'll be up there for the Hetfest, if I have room I'll let you know.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

hey wanderin thats a good one. no its a camo hockey bag. but thats ok


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

2catcheyes;
I actually had turned it into the finance company for voluntary repo. I haven't had access to the internet for awhile and when I did it was slow, so I wasn't on much. I do still have all my fishing and trolling gear, since I took all my accesseries off the the boat before I turned it in. I was working and got layed off, but at least I'm able to collect unemployment this time. I'm also working part time at the Wal-Mart in Sandusky as I have moved over there.


Stinger


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

63 more days yeeeeee haaaaa'''''''


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

guido469 said:


> hey wanderin thats a good one. no its a camo hockey bag. but thats ok


wheeeeew. I wont be sweating bullets now.

looking forward to meeting you


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

joewallguy said:


> Man I want to get in on this and meet some of you.
> Problem is my family's boats dont go in the water till May. I am very close to getting my first boat. Got to get married first then my dream can come true.
> Trying to line up my cousin to go with his smoker craft but he just is not hard core. So we will see.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a gas contibutor on the boat for this event,please let me know. I will sleep in a tent or in my truck if I have to. Willing to help with any cost's and can contribute fish or whatever to the eats.


Your dream must consist of arguing with your wife over the dates YOU want to fish and when you want to fish. Any how, I hope you win the battle as spring jig fishing is unforgetable!! I "battle" every year!


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

you too wanderin. and dont worry my boats to small to carry cement shoes


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

seemed to have lost the list of every one.. that we had for the het fest .where can i find it. 

thax jim:G


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

56 more days yeeeeeeee..haaaaaaaaa:B:B


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

what time does everyone start getting there, and fishing on that friday?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been off the sight for quite awhile but I am back and will be at the TC Fest...can bring food and will try to stay at the campgrounds this year. Good to be back and I still have my boat ...can't wait to get back on the water!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome back fugarwi7. Hope all is well on the home front. Looking forward to seeing you at the outing. Won't be much longer now.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

guido469 said:


> what time does everyone start getting there, and fishing on that friday?


I usually leave the house about 5 a.m., pull into TC about 7ish, and net the first fish about 7:15 (it takes about fourteen minutes to launch the boat and motor out to the hot spot).


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds good Het. Maybe we can hook up that morning and you can show me where the fish are. Other wise I may get skunked that weekend. lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Only guys from Iowa get skunked that weekend.

We can probably hook up Friday morning.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Only guys from Iowa get skunked that weekend.
> 
> We can probably hook up Friday morning.


I know one guy from PA that didn't catch an eye, jigging. I brought the wrong type of everything to fish with except jigs. Thanks to rodney, i at least took some fillets home. But i'm coming back up with my boat and the right type of equipment and trying it again. Straight to the reefs this year.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Only guys from Iowa get skunked that weekend.
> 
> We can probably hook up Friday morning.


Steve.. I hear that you are gonna take Joe W"s place on Iowa dave's boat this year and show us how it is done.. any truth to that?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

He can have Joe again. Joe was catching walleye after walleye while he was just shaking his head. It was funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I drove through Port Clinton Sat afternoon. ice was out about 100 yrds. after that open water. Im ready now. I'll be heading up to TC this week to check it out and pay for my dock for the season. I'll take my camera and get some pics and post them.

I have a friend coming with me I'll be there early friday he won't get back into town til later that day but I talked his wife into letting him go. Our wives are going to do something together for the weekend. sounds expensive but I don't care Im fishing!!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Only guys from Iowa get skunked that weekend.
> 
> We can probably hook up Friday morning.


I threw back the first fish caught the first day cause it was only @15-16 inches, knew there were plenty bigger, and didn't catch another fish the rest of the day while everyone else on my boat limited out. I didn't get skunked, but I learned to never throw the first keeper fish away, no matter how small it is. Call me superstitious...


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I will also be up. Was there last year but was at the other end of the campground. Will have 3 guys and possibly some open seats. Will bring some Homemade salsa and whatever else people think we will need. Will also be trying trolling for the first time on the big lake, so I may need some advice..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be fishing the FLW that week, I'll have 7 days of trolling in by the time you guys get there so I will help the trollers out with info on the troll bite since I'll probably cover the damn near whole western basin by that time and hopefully be on monster fish throughout the week. :B


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be rolling in late Thursday morning. Hopefully, I can get a day of fishing in since it'll be the first trip of the season. It'll take the better part of a day to give everything opened up and ready to go.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Kgone, where does the FLW launch from? Times?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Spaniel235 said:


> Kgone, where does the FLW launch from? Times?


The launch is West Harbor behind Marine Max, everyone puts in here then idles for what seems like 2 miles till you get to the nor eastern club. 

http://www.liveleaderboard.com/EventData/FLW_Tour/2008/Port_Clinton/day1_am/ 

Here are some morning pics from 08 FLW. 

It's actually a site to see, 150 boats....95% know what they are doing and everything is super smooth. Even though I'm one of them it's still all very cool to witness the morning events, national anthem is played and everything it's exiting stuff man. There are 3 flights 50 boat per, so there is alot to see. Just seeing all the boats is worth the trip. 


Here is the info from the FLW site. 
Take Off: Daily at 7:00 am from the Nor' Easter Club, 2801 Nor' Easter Cove Rd., Port Clinton, OH 43452, 419.797.4466, www.noreasterclub.com

If you want to catch the morning action go tot he Nor Easter Club, all the boats have to come to a long wall to get there livewell checked, radio checked and saftely lanyard checked....you can stand on the wall and see the whole thing go down. if you can figure out how to get to the wall you can listen and watch to boat numbers get called and watch everyone blast off.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Good news. I borrowed the crystal ball from the doritos commercial and it says mid 60's light chop and a good weekend for eyes.

Bad news I used it buy my boat now there's a big hole in the side were I threw it. 


What eles is need for Sat night?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I can contribute 10 or more pounds of venison burger if anyone has a need for that.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

KGone...I will definitely look you up...I can only jig for so long and my boat fires up by itself and heads to deeper water!! It was good seeing you on the ice a few weeks back...hope your luck was better than ours!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Seaturd said:


> I can contribute 10 or more pounds of venison burger if anyone has a need for that.


 deep fried deer burgers yum yum ..LOL


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I called today to reserve my campsite and dock. I hope to be there at the crack of dawn Friday morning. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I can only jig for so long and my boat fires up by itself and heads to deeper water!!


Can a brother get an AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> The launch is West Harbor behind Marine Max, everyone puts in here then idles for what seems like 2 miles till you get to the nor eastern club.
> 
> http://www.liveleaderboard.com/EventData/FLW_Tour/2008/Port_Clinton/day1_am/
> 
> ...


Those are some cool pictures 
Were my eye's playing tricks on me or was there a guy with a huge tiller heading out there?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No they where not, Pete Harsh (Mr Tiller as they call him) runs a Ranger 
T-620 it's a 20 ft Ranger with tiller power steering this year he is running a 175 Pro XS on his 09 620-T, these large tiller boats have special power steering systems, Mertan's power steering is the one Mercury uses I believe, I'm not a tiller expert there are quit a few systems out there. Pete Harsh gets it done big time in that tiller rig, he's huge on boat control. He won 08 FLW Angler of the Year, he is one of the top 5 walleye anglers in the world as far as wins and money goes. By the way there are a few other guys who run Tiller boats....I know one thing I bet it would be fun as hell to run one on Erie. Mercury just came out with a system called "big tiller" you can get a 250 Pro XS on a 2075 Lund Pro-V in a tiller model...can you image that. :car:


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I was up there yesterday heres some pics. The dock area was iced but the ramps were ice free but they didn't have the extensions in. Look at the sign for gas prices too


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

wanderin_eyes said:


> I was up there yesterday heres some pics. The dock area was iced but the ramps were ice free but they didn't have the extensions in. Look at the sign for gas prices too


When did they change the gas prices, last year? I think it was 4.49 the last time I filled up at that same pump and gas at the road was 3.39. So if prices stay around 2 bucks a gallon do you think we will get our boat fuel for less than 3.00/ gal? That would be GREAT!!! 

Thanks for those pictures! It helped with the cabin feaver a bit.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

which ramp are we looking at and how much open water in front of turtle creek?Would anyone care to speculate on when we can launch and run out of turtle?Thanks,Jeff.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Eyes. I almost drove out there on saturday to see how much ice was left.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

After looking at the pictures, I can just imagine my boat going down the channel toward the lake. IT WON'T BE LONG. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Double J said:


> which ramp are we looking at and how much open water in front of turtle creek?Would anyone care to speculate on when we can launch and run out of turtle?Thanks,Jeff.



Looks like the Turtle Creek ramp, and the main channel of Turtle going out to the lake.

The last two years, we were able to safely launch and fish the third week of March. We had to be very cautious of the ice packs, but it was doable.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Those ramps are the TC ramps. If you can use a short dock then they are ok. They should be open for buisness 1 Apr. maybe before call them.

The other side at lamberjack must have been open longer their price is alot lower. I had to get out yesterday the fever hit bad. After that I hit bass proshops. I had some gift certs to use from x_mas. and still ended up spending over $80 after $75 certs. wifes wasn't happy but I got the fever in there. New stingers, planers. rigs to much fun I feel a little better now


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Looks like the Turtle Creek ramp, and the main channel of Turtle going out to the lake.
> 
> The last two years, we were able to safely launch and fish the third week of March. We had to be very cautious of the ice packs, but it was doable.


It was open from the ramps to the lake and I din't see any ice anywhere on the lake. It was a bad wind blowing in with some breaker but I swear I saw myself out there.


----------



## polar_eyez (Aug 24, 2006)

Thompson240 said:


> When did they change the gas prices, last year? I think it was 4.49 the last time I filled up at that same pump and gas at the road was 3.39. So if prices stay around 2 bucks a gallon do you think we will get our boat fuel for less than 3.00/ gal? That would be GREAT!!!
> 
> Thanks for those pictures! It helped with the cabin feaver a bit.


If you look on the right side of the picture you will see that the price says $2.79 that is a little closer to what I would expect


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

When do most everyone show up? I was planning on friday afternoon. I never was anywere but vermilion so this is going to be a whole lot different for us! Thanks for all the info and pictures they sure are helping. See ya's soon


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Same dock, better climate!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes thats much better climate!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't see that far West today but from the islands all the way to Buffalo the lake was almost 100% ice covered. Other than some open cracks there was no open water.

My flight to Boston flew all along the south shore of Erie. It was a nice clear day and from 37,000 ft I could easily see the Canadian shoreline


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

I ran out to Metzgers and there is still ALOT of ice. Dont know what the month of March holds weather wise but I think were still a month away. Just my .02


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

guido469 said:


> I ran out to Metzgers and there is still ALOT of ice. Dont know what the month of March holds weather wise but I think were still a month away. Just my .02



Not after today and the next week or so, time will tell but Catawba will be open in 2 weeks...or at least that's a guess on my part.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have to agree with K Gone.I fished with a buddy thursday out of his airboat off the Catawba ramp and the ice was all broke up clear to green.He called me friday and said south passage was wide open.With the wind,temps and rain it won't be long.Just south of rattlesnake we fished on 8in of clear ice and I'm willing to bet after these next few days that ice will be toast too.C'mon open water,Jeff.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone has an open seat please PM me if you are interested in sharing costs. I'm looking for a ride!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys is any one going up the weekend before the 17th? I was wondering if you can leave you boat on a trailer or even in a dock over the week? That would work out great if that was possible. thanks dan


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I thinkTurtle Creek charges $15 a week to leave the boat on the property.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks hetfeildinn, i called the lady and she said the got 4 docks in yesterday and to call her back in a week or two. right now there not sure , its up to the weather. thanks again dan


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

35 days til sanity sets back in!! Maybe even next weekend if the weather and mud hold off.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm either going tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice pictures i hope gas is not that high this year thanks
greg


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

its $2.42 right now, so who knows


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

It's 1.89 in Streetsboro as of 1229 tonite.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

2.49 at the pump right at the end of Turtle Creek. Not too bad


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone know if Turtle Creek is booked out for the weekend, and if slips are still available? Any chance that y'all would allow a Chicago guy and one or two of his sons to participate in your weekend? Will have at least one or two seats available on my boat for the weekend too. I have no Lake Erie experience, so would welcome anyone with some expertise onto my boat, free ride in exchange for your experience.

Lowe FM175DC w/115 Opti

Thanks,

Roger
South of Chicago


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

rgt10 said:


> Anyone know if Turtle Creek is booked out for the weekend, and if slips are still available? Any chance that y'all would allow a Chicago guy and one or two of his sons to participate in your weekend? Will have at least one or two seats available on my boat for the weekend too. I have no Lake Erie experience, so would welcome anyone with some expertise onto my boat, free ride in exchange for your experience.
> 
> Lowe FM165DC w/115 Opti
> 
> ...


They should still have some campsites available, but as far as I know all the cabins and trailers and bunkhouses are booked.

As far as slips...there are probably some, worst case you just pay to launch in the morning.

There will be more than a few people happy to help acclimate you to the fishing. Last year Joe W fished every day with a guy from Iowa, who also brought a Lowe...to mentor him.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

they have alot of the slips in no water or electric though


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I found out my job terminates April 17th  so I plan on being at the campground that Friday :Banane35: and will stay until I can't take it any longer (maybe all spring...LOL). I have a full boat Sat/Sun/Mon but if I stay longer I will be by myself...if anyone is interested in joining me on Tues let me know...the only question is I don't know how long I will stay...if the weather is decent I may stay until Weds. I am staying in a tent so I may be sick of it if mother nature is uncooperative. Let me know...I will jig part of each day and then troll the balance. :T :B


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

fugarwi7 said:


> Well, I found out my job terminates April 17th  so I plan on being at the campground that Friday :Banane35: and will stay until I can't take it any longer (maybe all spring...LOL). I have a full boat Sat/Sun/Mon but if I stay longer I will be by myself...if anyone is interested in joining me on Tues let me know...the only question is I don't know how long I will stay...if the weather is decent I may stay until Weds. I am staying in a tent so I may be sick of it if mother nature is uncooperative. Let me know...I will jig part of each day and then troll the balance. :T :B


Sorry to hear about the job portion, but you have the right attitude! 
Wish you much luck on the water and with the weather.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

was out today. beautiful day met some OGF members at happy hooker. GET Fish Nothing special today. got my first skunk out of the way before next weekend.. Boats dry docked there now waiting. See you all soon


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone know if cathy is giving discounts to OGF members for seasonal dockage/ camp sites?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Wanderin Eyes, it was nice meeting you as well...and thanks for the help at the dock. Never got out, had to turn her around and head back to the dock and put her back on the trailer...head back to Vics and they fixed the problems on the spot...so I should be good to go for next week! hopefully I will be back out for a few prior to the 17th. See you soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## lefercor (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there a food list going?


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the Comfort Inn in Port Clinton. They are on rt 2 12 miles east of Turtle Creek.

They have rooms with two double beds still available.

Their number, if you're interested, is 419-732-2929 

Hope this helps y'all.

Roger
South of Chicago

See y'all on Friday.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

iam bring mac salad 

jim:G


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I think we need a grill. To my knowledge nobody has offered a grill yet this year.

Mine won't fit in the back of my minivan.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

mine wont fit in the back of my truck , LOL,, with the cap on it 

jim:F


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I may need a hand loading it up but I want to bring the same grill and tables I brought last year. I can't lift a whole lot due to a medical condition and this damned thing is heavy. I waited to post something in an effort to try and sort out the logistics... as of now, I'm not sure how I'm going to get it there, but I'm try'en! At least that's plan "A".

Hope someone else can bring in a grill too, I think we're going to need it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

lefercor said:


> Is there a food list going?



There's sort of one here

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=114635


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got a grill. I'll bring it along


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

LEJoe said:


> I may need a hand loading it up but I want to bring the same grill and tables I brought last year. I can't lift a whole lot due to a medical condition and this damned thing is heavy. I waited to post something in an effort to try and sort out the logistics... as of now, I'm not sure how I'm going to get it there, but I'm try'en! At least that's plan "A".
> 
> Hope someone else can bring in a grill too, I think we're going to need it.


LEJoe,
I am looking to come up to the Catawba area either Wednesday evening or Thursday morning. I can swing over to Marblehead and get it loaded onto your truck. Then if needed there will be folks on the TC end to unload. I will firm up my plans in the next day or two based mostly on the weather. Let me know if you need me to help and what day you are wanting to leave Marblehead with the grill.
Gene


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Was looking forward to going but after the fiscal last weekend with wave's trailer wheel coming off not sure it'll be ready by then. Boats fine and everything ready to go but not looking good at this point in time for the trailer. Have a room booked so if we can't make it will let everyone know and maybe if you're looking for a room you can get the one we booked. Being laid off I don't really have the cash to help much with the cost of fixing it before the weekend. We'll see how it plays out. Have some $ put aside for other things so might have to get my priorities straight. Still may not be enough time to get parts and replace them in time.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Rex, what you need? Just a hub or the whole axle?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

fishingguy said:


> Rex, what you need? Just a hub or the whole axle?


Probably just a hub but Jeff wants to make sure something else doesn't happen so he looking into getting a complete axle with disc brakes and such. Know we're looking at new tires also. I'll let you know what he decides as he tries to make sure everything is tip top.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I just had an aunt pass away and am not sure if I can Make it now.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that FOM. I had the same thing happen at the first fest. Funeral was Friday, and right after the doings we were on our way. Had everything ready to roll. We got there to late to fish on Friday but we did get to fish all day Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I,m going to try...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Van. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Have fun up there fellas. I won't be there as my days of are being sucked up by work for contract negotiations, and also working weekends. Gotta try and hold on to my job, you know?

Catch a bunch of walleye for me and have fun. You all will be in my thoughts as I chase down the blatantly obvious.


----------

